# Are rusted stands good to use?



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

The stand is a double stacker stand that can fit two standard 29 gallon tanks, one on bottom and one on top. I assume it's made of iron and painted black and it's been rusting on some parts. The bars are 2 cm by 2 cm.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Give it a little sanding on the rusted area's and repaint with Tremclad Rustolium enamel paint, I'm doing my metal parts on my used stand for my salt water tank. It works well and makes it look like new.


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

If its just surface rust, yes.

If you are getting holes, I wouldn't take the chance without bracing.

Tremclad is a great option for repainting after removing the rust.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello as long as it is just surface rust, you'll be good with what Lauri said. but if you can pull little bits of metal off, you might need a little more than paint. either way if your concerned about it's structure you could always load a bunch of weight on it and see how sturdy it is. Cheers


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree if it's flaking off rusty metal pieces, then consider welding repairs first before painting. Most times it's just surface rust though.


----------

